# Epicurean Pilgrimage: Restaurants Worth A Plane Ticket



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

Today's New York Times includes a very intriguing article by the late R.W. Apple -- his listing of ten restaurants that are worth the price of the travel to get there! What do you think of this list? Any additional recommendations?

https://travel2.nytimes.com/2006/10/22/travel/22apple.html?ref=travel?8dpc


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

*I could add one, for the architecture as well as the food . . .*

Les Ambassadeurs at the Hotel de Crillon, Paris - even if the food were not good (and it was glorious when last I was there), the interior fittings are magnificent - it is a room for which it is impossible to overdress.



medwards said:


> Today's New York Times includes a very intriguing article by the late R.W. Apple -- his listing of ten restaurants that are worth the price of the travel to get there! What do you think of this list? Any additional recommendations?
> 
> https://travel2.nytimes.com/2006/10/22/travel/22apple.html?ref=travel?8dpc


----------



## JohnnyDeeper (Jul 22, 2006)

How about the burger at Nepenthe in Big Sur, CA?


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Gents,

U Patrona in Prague. Franco-Czech cuisine just steps away from the Charles Bridge.

https://www.upatrona.cz/

Korso bei der Oper at the Bristol in Vienna is a close second. No link that I could find other than the one for the hotel

https://www.starwoodhotels.com/luxury/property/dining/index.html?propertyID=89

And of course the ribeye at Gibson's in Chicago.

https://www.gibsonssteakhouse.com/

And living in Dallas there are times, usually after a few too many, when I would kill for a New York style Greek diner. I was partial to the Blue Bay Diner on Francis Lewis Boulevard but that may have had more to due with the charms of the girls from St. Francis Prep down the block.

Karl


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

*Depends on where you live*

Some of the places I've lived would definitely inspire me to purchase a plane ticket in order to get away from Applebees and TGIF (the best options available).

Now, I live just outside of New Orleans. With the food we have here, I just do not see myself being inspired to buy a plane ticket to go eat anywhere else in the world.


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

JohnnyDeeper said:


> How about the burger at Nepenthe in Big Sur, CA?


One should not drive the Coast Highway without stopping at Napenthe for a meal. Thank you for reminding me of how nice a place it is.

Gurdon


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

And Forbes on meals worth traveling to experience:

https://www.forbes.com/travel/2007/05/16/travel-food-chef-forbeslife-cx_sv_0517travel.html


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

one day I will take the time to put down some of the meals I have had on the road. I often plan the meals out before my trip, and I know some places I would be happy to spend 8 hours on a plane for a meal at.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

ehh, just starve yourself, get drunk off of some beer, and then grill a burger, it would be delicious.


----------



## Walter (Jan 6, 2005)

I happen to live in Brussels and Paris and I have been used to having good meals served to me all my life. (i did not realize this until I started travelling a lot-around age 16).

I second NYT for Arzak in San Sebastian: best meal I have had in ly life.

I would not even consider living in an area where great dining is not easily available: is this a major issue for you too?


----------



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

Excellent thread, but not realistic in that most of us dont have the lucre to do just that!!!!

Emeril's, the flagship restaraunt in NO, was a very, very nice meal, and lived up to the hype.

Ive not traveled the world much, so I cant answer that, but it might be nice to start a thread that, say if you were in NYC, where is the best place for lunch, best for brunch, and dinner, and put price limits.

Da GEnerra in Little Italy for the under $20 lunch.


----------

